# My new puppy (maybe...)!!!



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I thought about getting another Chi and posted a pic of an older female awile ago. I decided against a female as I already have 2 and think a male would probably disrupt the hierarchy order less. 

I found a local breeder who has a teensy little boy available. I wasn't too particular about what color I ended up with except I had hoped for a color other than fawn (Amber's color) just for some variety...(And to know who I'm trying to scold from a distance! lol) But hes a solid chocolate (my FAVOURITE color) This little boy is likely to be just under 3 lbs full grown but I feel that will be ok because Amber is 3 lbs and so I have expirience dealing with tht small of a size.

However I am a bit terrified of taking home a puppy that is like only a lb! I haven't had much expirience with puppies. I got Amber as an adult and my Crested Keera when she was 5 months old (ok that is technically still a puppy). I was terrified of caring for Amber when I first got her because I thought she was the tiniest thing I had ever seen but now I know just how to care for my little one. I'm sure I can do this after getting over the initial shock of how tiny he is. I am going to look up how to care for such a tiny baby. I will get a playpen to set up in my room. Please give me any advice guys! And tell me what you think of this little boy I am thinking of!

Gosh the more I look at him the deeper I fall in love...<3 <3 <3


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg you are so lucky :shock: ....omg i have just experienced love at first sight for the fourth time :lol: (ok ok 5 if you count bf  )

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is adorable! My 4 year old daughter is in love with him! :lol:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh! my! :shock: Cute warning really should apply here, I tell ya. He is sooooo precious and so little. I wish mine were that little again. You know you can handle this. They really are hardy little things. Just don't drop him. 

My zoey is 5 months old and weights 1.6 lbs and acts like she can fly. She's a jumper no doubt.

Do what U did for last baby, you be fine. :wave:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

omg!..hes sooo cute!!...I love his color!

Congrats on the lil one!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow he is such a cutie I really hope you get him :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh my gosh!! What a sweetie you should get him i think he would make a good additon to your family of furbabies, also if you decide to get him go to my thread in chihuahua names.. it's a sticky that says "I can help you find a name for your puppy" good luck 
Roie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*new pup*

I think you will do just fine! He is a cutie pie! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

How could you not fall in love with that cutie! He's adorable! I hope you get him!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awwwwww!!!!! i loooove puppies!!!!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

I think I NEED that puppy! LOL, I think you need that puppy!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

<shielding my eyes> I just can't look. He looks so much like Cooper did when he was a pup... and he looks like my Boom-Boom Boomer Baby that lives with Jolie!! I just can't bear to look!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

C'mon, this is the easiest decision you'll ever make. You know you want the little guy and you'll do great with him.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Zoey is only 1.6 lbs at 5 months? Jeez she's going to be only 2-2.5 lbs full grown! (and likely closer to only 2!)

This little boy is 13 ounces at 8 weeks old. (By the wya I am basing all me size estimations on the chi chart...btu who knows how accurate this is..??) So he should be like 2.5 lbs or just under 3.

Did Cooper have green eyes when he was a baby? If so did he keep them? 

The breeder said he is ready in a week but 9 weeks still seems young to me for such a little guy. I do work at a vets and can keep him there during the day to check up on him to make sure he is eating well. My other disapointment is the breeder doesn't cover luxating patellas. Is that normal or is she a bad breeder?

I really want to get him! Eeek! But what if he needs operations on all 4 knees? Oh jeez. I am deciding in the next few days. If the breeder had said 12 weeks and covered the knees I would have said yes right away!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Aw he is a cutie and he will grow up fast and be KING of the castle!! GET HIM


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He's a stunner! Snatch him up.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Zoey is only 1.6 lbs at 5 months? Jeez she's going to be only 2-2.5 lbs full grown! (and likely closer to only 2!)
> 
> This little boy is 13 ounces at 8 weeks old. (By the wya I am basing all me size estimations on the chi chart...btu who knows how accurate this is..??) So he should be like 2.5 lbs or just under 3.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Boomer has that color of eyes too but i'm having a hard time capturing it with the camera because of "red eye" and when i correct the red eye it makes his eyes look brown. I think they'll stay that color (Boomer's) because his mom's are the same color. I told my husband i need a new camera because i can't get a good clear close up of my babies! :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He is so very, very cute and adorable - how could you not get him?  And it would make for some more serious competition for Cooper later too. :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh how could anyone resist that baby? He's beautiful. You'll do fine and love him to pieces.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

OOOhhhh! What a cutie. I really hope you get him. What a doll. :shock:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok first off what a little darling  Now see I totally understand your fear the little bitty things freak me out I'm afraid someone will hurt them. I had enormous human babies my youngest was 11 pds 9 ozs and I can tell you these little teensy 6 pound babies just look like they could break to me. I'm afraid a little biity bitty chi would not make it around here with 3 teens and 2 other dogs in the house.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He is absolutely adorable! I love the color of his eyes!


----------

